# funny video thread



## seven11 (May 21, 2005)

well the title says it all... so just post links to funny videos u find on the web
and plz dont post anything discusting hehehe

heres my fav of the week

http://www.collegehumor.com/?movie_id=153330


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2005)

http://www.amishrakefight.org/gfy/


----------



## seven11 (May 21, 2005)

interesting.... but i dont get it


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2005)




----------



## bulletproof1 (May 21, 2005)

http://video.search.yahoo.com/video...t=2&p=danier+leather&dur=64&src=p&pld=780x515


----------



## seven11 (May 21, 2005)

hehe http://www.collegehumor.com/?movie_id=153767


----------



## seven11 (May 21, 2005)

http://www.muchosucko.com/video-teheteeheheeeh.html


----------



## seven11 (May 21, 2005)

heheheh reminds me of crono for some reason

http://www.abum.com/?show_media=7333&file_type=Movies&file_id=firestarter.wmv


----------



## seven11 (May 21, 2005)

http://www.collegehumor.com/?movie_id=154638


----------



## maxpro2 (May 21, 2005)

This is still my all-time favorite
http://omgwtf.superlime.com/tokyo_breakfast.asx


----------



## seven11 (May 21, 2005)

hehehe


----------



## musclepump (May 21, 2005)

funny bodybuilding vid-
http://www.collegehumor.com/?movie_id=152053


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> funny bodybuilding vid-
> http://www.collegehumor.com/?movie_id=152053


That was cool, he had me doing the robot too.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 22, 2005)

lol musclepump, that was funny

http://www.starterupsteve.com/swf/rake_bush4.html


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> lol musclepump, that was funny
> 
> http://www.starterupsteve.com/swf/rake_bush4.html


LOL, Bush.


----------



## Tskull (May 22, 2005)

http://www.boreme.com/boreme/funny-2004/m_jurassic_fart.php


----------



## Tskull (May 22, 2005)

http://www.killsometime.com/Video/video.asp?video=Big-Nipples


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2005)

Tskull said:
			
		

> http://www.killsometime.com/Video/video.asp?video=Big-Nipples


Funny nipple show


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 22, 2005)

arnold

http://www.starterupsteve.com/swf/arniespizza.html

STFU

http://www.starterupsteve.com/swf/stfu.html

Screw me

http://www.starterupsteve.com/swf/screwme.html

Drink-o-meter

http://www.starterupsteve.com/swf/drinkometer.html

This is what happens when you drink too much beer (guys)

http://www.starterupsteve.com/swf/beer.html

I got a score of 90 playing this game, lets see if u can beat me (BE HONEST)

http://www.starterupsteve.com/swf/BarbJump.html

Guess who this hot xxx celeb is?

http://www.starterupsteve.com/swf/celebxxx.html

DAMN, is this MINO LEE?

http://www.starterupsteve.com/swf/torture.html


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2005)




----------



## Eggs (May 22, 2005)

MWpro said:
			
		

> This is still my all-time favorite
> http://omgwtf.superlime.com/tokyo_breakfast.asx



Thats hilarious


----------



## Eggs (May 25, 2005)

Sorry peeps, gotta bump this, theres some funny stuff in here


----------



## seven11 (May 25, 2005)

guys keep adding stuff to this


----------



## seven11 (May 26, 2005)

black bush

http://www.muchosucko.com/video-chappellesblackbush.html


----------



## Shae (May 26, 2005)

Dating Advice


----------



## Shae (May 26, 2005)

Squirrel Songs


----------



## seven11 (May 26, 2005)

keep posting


----------



## cappo5150 (May 28, 2005)

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=Summerj1


----------



## DOMS (May 29, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 29, 2008)

hotdog.


----------



## DOMS (May 30, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Jul 16, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 17, 2008)

The perfectly timed  "ohhhh!" after the defib. shock was a nice touch.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 18, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## Rubes (Jul 18, 2008)

lol that owl video is great.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 18, 2008)

especially his second disguise


----------



## Rubes (Jul 18, 2008)

i almost fell out of my chair when i saw the second one.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 18, 2008)

i think he was being a bat


----------



## Rubes (Jul 18, 2008)

i have no idea but it was funny looking


----------



## Splash Log (Jul 18, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 18, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 20, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 20, 2008)

vimbite said:


> crunchyroll - feed your need!
> try this site and free to enjoy...


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 23, 2008)

richardson1 said:


> http://www.monsterhuntlive.com
> .


----------



## squanto (Jul 23, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## squanto (Jul 23, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> YouTube Video



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/91356-top.html

Post related?


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 8, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 8, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 8, 2008)

this guy is funny as shit


----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 8, 2008)

YouTube Video









 ^ If you havent seen Russel Peters before, then watch its hilarious as shit.

This one is some faker pissing off some kid in an online game, pretty funny 





YouTube Video


----------



## SYN (Oct 9, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## SYN (Oct 9, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Oct 9, 2010)

syn said:


> YouTube Video



*l-m-a-o-!*


----------



## SYN (Oct 9, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## blazeftp (Oct 12, 2010)

You map piss yourself laughing 






YouTube Video

















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## SYN (Oct 12, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## cyan (Oct 13, 2010)

lol,so interesting!


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 14, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 14, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## SYN (Oct 14, 2010)

BillHicksFan said:


> YouTube Video



What the hell could they possibly have needed that for?


----------



## maniclion (Oct 14, 2010)

SYN said:


> What the hell could they possibly have needed that for?


It's for the party after they snort the 4 ounces he hid inside of it....

But seriously it may be in one of those counties where sex toys are considered sexual deviancy(though I do agree one that big is pretty fucking deviant)


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Feb 28, 2011)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Feb 28, 2011)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Feb 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 28, 2011)

JailHouse said:


> YouTube Video




Like a typical moon cricket he's riding around with his check engine light on.

But he has 24's....


----------



## DOMS (Apr 5, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Aug 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 6, 2011)

Maybe not funny ha ha, but funny.






YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Nov 27, 2011)

YouTube Video











Don't miss the bit at the end with the kayaker and the shark.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 1, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Mar 10, 2012)

_Oh, shit..._  






YouTube Video


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 23, 2013)

Darth L. Jackson - YouTube


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2013)




----------

